
Why we sold to GM - ValG
http://www.side.cr/why-we-sold-to-gm/
======
Kinnard
I remember meeting these guys ~3yrs ago. Ridesharing was new, no one anywhere
had heard of Uber. Guess it just goes to show, it doesn't always matter who is
first.

